# Blood Punch for Picky Drinker



## Halloween Fanatics (Sep 9, 2008)

Every year we do a punch that is really great.

1 pint of Rum or Vodka
3 liters of sprite (or any lemon lime drink)
3 liters of Hawiian punch (or any fruit punch drink)

It's cheap, it's easy and you can alway adjust the amount of alcohol if it too strong or too weak


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

If you found something that sounds tasty, you could always add red food coloring to it. I'm not a punch person, so I don't have any recipes. But I think we are going to have a punch bowl this year, so I better get working on something too!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Halloween Fanatics said:


> Every year we do a punch that is really great.
> 
> 1 pint of Rum or Vodka
> 3 liters of sprite (or any lemon lime drink)
> ...


Ooh that sounds yummy. I like sweet drinks and that sounds pretty good.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Lemonade, Limone, and strawberry puree is fantastic - maybe heavier on the puree, or add food color if it's too pale?

Tampico red punch is easy to mix with - and cheap by the gallon

A red wine should work


----------

